# Sr20de turbo build phase 1



## redhawk9274 (May 30, 2009)

Hello everyone new to the forum. Thought i would post some pics of whats going into my b13.







http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww166/oasis9274/?action=view&current=IMAGE_207.jpg


----------



## redhawk9274 (May 30, 2009)

I picked up the motor, tranny, computer, maf, shift linkage, and some other parts for $250 at the junkyard by my work. Everything was half off on memorial day. I got the turbo setup for $500 from a guy at my work. I plan to build it from the ground up. Any advice or red flags would be appreciated. Btw its going into a 93 b13 e. I also plan on getting some black wrx seats $140 for the pair then gutting the interior and spraying rubberized bed liner.


----------



## kewlguy (Jun 11, 2009)

hey this looks pretty cool. do you have pictures of your car itself? what about suspension? how much boost do you plan on running? built internals?


----------



## redhawk9274 (May 30, 2009)

Im planning on tein coilovers with team dynamics racing wheels and falken rt 615's. Im still debating if i should build the bottom end i probably will end up doing it anyways. I will get eagle rods and wiseco 8.5 pistens. I saw a Brian Crower valve train package. That included valves, spring,s cams, and retainers for $700. still shoppin around ya know. If i was rich i would get tomei everything


----------

